# Final Price by. J. Gregory Smith--News & Updates



## Greg Smith (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi Everyone:

I'm new on Kindle Boards and just read the rules about where to post a self promotion thread about our own books. That was after I did just that over on the Book Bargains forum. Please ignore that one and know that I didn't mean to spam.

Now that I'm in the right place (I think)&#8230;

I published my new thriller Final Price late last year. It is about a serial-killing car salesman and the Chinese-American detective sent to stop him. The action takes place in Wilmington Delaware and is seen both through the eyes of the killer and the detective.

Final Price was my entry in the 2009 Amazon Breakthrough Novel Award where it was a Quarterfinalist. It has been professionally edited and represented and is getting strong reviews so far.

I just dropped the Kindle price down from $2.99 to $1.99 and last week it cracked the top 500 in the Kindle store, for about an hour, anyway! (Glory is fleeting. : ) )

You can see reviews and a free sample if you click on the link below my name. (The link shows both the paperback and Kindle listings, just click on the Kindle one for that version.) Thanks for looking.

Greg Smith


----------



## Greg Smith (Feb 9, 2010)

Here's the latest review for my serial-killer car salesman thriller, Final Price

"I may never shop for a car again,

March 3, 2010 Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?) 
I debated between 4 and 5 stars. This book is so good that I may never shop for a car again.

The author puts the reader in a situation that they are all too familiar with and turns the world upside down. The car salesman goes bad and turns on his customers in such a sick and gruesome ways. You really get inside his head that by the time the book ends, you want nothing to do with the car buying experience. Or maybe you will shop differently the next time...

This book was a real page turner and worth the price of admission. Good Job Greg!"

Greg Smith
Final Price ($1.99)


----------



## Greg Smith (Feb 9, 2010)

I just dropped the price for my thriller Final Price down to 99 cents.

For those who have already bought it, thank you so much and particularly those who took the time to give it such terrific reviews.

For those who haven't seen it yet, it is about a serial-killing car salesman and the culturally conflicted Chinese-American detective sent to stop him. Seen from the eyes of the killer and the detective, this professionally edited and represented novel was a 2009 Amazon Breakthrough Novel Award Quarterfinalist.

It may do for car shopping what "Jaws" did for swimming!

Greg Smith
Final Price ($.99)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Greg, I merged your new post with your existing thread for your book. . . .please bookmark this thread so you can find it again.

Thanks,
Ann
Book Bazaar Moderator.


----------



## Greg Smith (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for doing that, Ann. I appreciate it.  (I'm still a little clunky navigating this site, but I'll get there.)

: )

Greg Smith


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

I sampled, read one page of the prologue and 1-Clicked.  Thanks for letting us know about your book and for the reasonable pricing.  Looking forward to reading this.


----------



## Greg Smith (Feb 9, 2010)

@ Tangiegirl:

Thanks so much!

I hope you like it.  If you get a chance let me know what you think.

Greg Smith


----------



## Greg Smith (Feb 9, 2010)

Here are a couple recent five star reviews for Final Price:

Greg Smith
Final Price ($.99)









Highly recommended read!, March 18, 2010 
By D. Lockwood (Kerrville, TX USA) - See all my reviews

Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?) 
This review is from: Final Price (Kindle Edition) 
I loved the premise for this book and found it hard to put down. The book is well written, characters well developed, and it kept me going til the end. I hope there will be more from this author. Help other customers find the most helpful reviews 
Was this review helpful to you? Report this | Permalink 
Comment

1 of 1 people found the following review helpful: 
Tightly and tautly written, March 18, 2010 
By Mass Reader (Western Mass.) - See all my reviews

Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?) 
This review is from: Final Price (Kindle Edition) 
This is an excellent read ... and if the movie moguls haven't gotten the author on the phone yet - or his agent - they're missing an opportunity for the next Bourne series of films and the enormous profits associated with them. Greg Smith is going to go Big Time ... and soon. Pick up this book and you won't put it down until the wee hours ... if then!


----------



## Greg Smith (Feb 9, 2010)

Shop Till You Drop&#8230;

My thriller Final Price follows frustrated car salesman Shamus Ryan as he takes deadly vengeance out on annoying customers who waste his time and refuse to buy from him.

Shamus' need for the addictive thrill of the hunt grows and when the bodies pile up, the State police send former NYPD detective Paul Chang to catch him.

Never Chinese enough for his mother and too foreign for the bigots on the force, Chang straddle two cultures as well as his own sense of justice and the laws he's sworn to protect.

Set in Wilmington, Delaware, Final Price is seen from the eyes of the Detective and serial-killer.

Promotionally priced at just 99 cents. (For now!)

Greg Smith
Final Price ($.99)


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Just wanted to let you know I really enjoyed this book.  Thanks for writing it.


----------



## Greg Smith (Feb 9, 2010)

@ Tangiegirl

Thanks so much!  You made my day.  I'm glad you liked it.

Greg Smith


----------



## Greg Smith (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi Everyone:

I'm happy to announce my serial-killer car salesman novel, _Final Price_ has been signed to AmazonEncore. The book will be re-released with a fresh edit and new cover on November 2nd 2010.

The team at AmazonEncore has been wonderful to work with and they've allowed me to keep the Independent version of the book up for a while longer before we focus on the upcoming release. They've got an impressive array of authors and I'm proud to be included.

I'm also extremely grateful to all the readers on these and the Amazon boards who were kind enough to offer their advice, support and time to give a new author a chance. As a very small way to say thanks, I'm keeping the price for the Independent Kindle version at $.99 for the rest of June.

Greg Smith
Final Price ($.99 Through June Only)









Check out the new cover! AmazonEncore Edition


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Fantastic--congratulations! I wish you continued success.


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Yay!  Congratulations.  I like the new cover.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Awesome Greg.

Ed Patterson


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Very cool, Greg.


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Congrats Greg!


----------



## kayakruthie (Jan 28, 2010)

Congratulations, Greg, that's fantastic!!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

That's awesome!


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Fantastic!  Congratulations!


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes, congrats, Greg.

You must be thrillled!

Nancy


----------



## tonyaplank (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh wow, congratulations Greg!


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

My sincerest congratulations!


----------



## Kristen Painter (Apr 21, 2010)

Way cool! Congrats!


----------



## DLs Niece (Apr 12, 2010)

Much congrats!!  I hope this new direction is an extremely positive one! Best of luck!


----------



## Greg Smith (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks so much everybody!

A year ago the manuscript was sitting on my hard drive, having accumulated a prestigious list of rejections and "close but no cigar" feedback from some major publishers. I never stopped liking the book and put a ton of work into its editing and polishing so I decided to take a chance on the world of self publishing.

With some great advice on threads and support from e-publishing pioneers like Edward Patterson, the kindle sales started to pick up and I heard from more and more readers I never met and wasn't related to!

The fact that it's out there and selling has been enormously gratifying. Now the chance to get exposure in markets and venues I couldn't touch (or promote enough to get noticed) is another dream.

You guys made my day.

@ Ruth Francisco: My wife is reading _Primal Wound _ right now and really likes it. Looks like you have another hit on your hands.

@ Edward: I'm keeping _Final Price _ available on Operation E-Book Drop past June. Hopefully as long as possible. I'm so proud to be part of that program.

Greg Smith


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

Very cool - CONGRATS!


----------



## Susan J (May 14, 2010)

Congratulations !

I just finished reading "Final Price" and really enjoyed it.  I wish you continued success.


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Wow, congrats to you!! The new cover is eye-catching...or should I say blood-curdling? Love it.

~Donna~


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Congrats, Greg. Awesome news. I just bought_ Final Price_ (I actually thought I'd bought it before, but apparently not), and I'm looking forward to reading it. I love the new cover-- AmazonEncore is doing a great job with the covers so far!


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Congratulations, Greg. I just bought it.

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Greg Smith said:


> Hi Everyone:
> 
> I'm happy to announce my serial-killer car salesman novel, _Final Price_ has been signed to AmazonEncore. The book will be re-released with a fresh edit and new cover on November 2nd 2010.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, Greg! (I've merged this with your prior book thread but kept the new title!)

Off to buy....

Betsy


----------



## Louann Carroll (Feb 24, 2010)

Congratulations! I wish you much success.


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

Congratulations!! You must be so thrilled!! Cheers!


----------



## Greg Smith (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks again to everyone who wrote since I last checked.  Also to those who picked up a copy.  I hope you enjoy it.

@ Betsy, thank you for merging the threads, I didn't know how to change the title and was too excited to bury it in the existing one!  : )

-Greg Smith


----------



## Greg Smith (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi Everyone:

I haven't been on in a while. The AmazonEncore edition of my thriller _Final Price _ is now available.

Originally self published, it received a fresh edit and and a new cover. Many thanks to those who read it before and gave me much needed encouragement!

-Greg Smith

Final Price link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003JTHMQ4?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003JTHMQ4


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

Congrats. Looks like it's doing well (#73 hope it continues and you get it up even higher.


----------



## Greg Smith (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks, Rye.

I think it got as high as 378 (that I saw) in Kindle on opening day.  Fallen back a bit today, but that's the nature of these.  Ebbs and flows.

Greg Smith


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

Congratulations, Greg!  All the best to you!

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Greg Smith (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm thrilled to be able to announce that my publisher, AmazonEncore has entered into a distribution agreement that will put my thriller, _Final Price_ into 3,000 CVS stores throughout the South and California!

These guys rock!

We don't know exactly when they will hit the shelves, but it should be pretty soon. I'll keep everyone posted.

Greg Smith


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Congratulations, that is pretty danged exciting!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Greg, once again I've merged a new thread into your existing one for this book. In reviewing the thread, it looks like you never got our 'official' welcome. . . .so we'll let that be your excuse!  But, in the future, new posts may just be deleted. Please book mark this thread and use it to share news about this book. 

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it; we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--You are encouraged to respond to member comments and questions, but remember that you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar; specifically, this means that you may not suggest your OWN book in Book Corner threads.  Our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Also, please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you. And there are threads at the top of the Writer's Cafe with further information on promotional opportunities here at KindleBoards

Thanks for being part of our little community! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

Good going, Greg. Looks like Amazon is serious about competing with the Big 6!

Scott


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

Greg, that is wonderful!  Congratulations!

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

That's pretty impressive. Let's hope they quickly sell out!


----------



## Greg Smith (Feb 9, 2010)

@ Karen, Rye and Harry:  Thanks for the kind words!

@ Scott:

Thanks.  I have to say I am really enjoying working with AmazonEncore.  I think they're doing a great job getting the word out and for the things they have landed (can't talk about all of it yet.)  I don't have a personal point of comparison, but some of my friends who have been published by smaller presses typically will gripe about lack of support etc.

I never would have known how to even approach a huge chain to place my book.  I love the idea of people waiting to get their prescriptions filled and wandering over to the book and magazine section and seeing mine on the shelf.  : )

Greg Smith


----------



## tbrookside (Nov 4, 2009)

Greg Smith said:


> I'm thrilled to be able to announce that my publisher, AmazonEncore has entered into a distribution agreement that will put my thriller, _Final Price_ into 3,000 CVS stores throughout the South and California!
> 
> These guys rock!
> 
> ...


That's fantastic. When it makes it into the store near me, I'll take a picture of the display for you!


----------



## Greg Smith (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi Everyone:

AmazonEncore has a sale going on for their authors and the Kindle price for my thriller, _Final Price_ has dropped from $7.99 down to $3.99.

You can follow the link under my post.

Also: If you scroll down you can see a good Guest Review from bestselling author John Burdett and a good review from Booklist.

Hope everyone has a great holiday season.

-Greg Smith


----------



## Greg Smith (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm still stunned: 

Since December 29th, Final Price has been ranked in the top 5 Police Procedural books in all of Amazon. In the top 50 for all Mysteries for most of the time as well.

It has been in the top 500 (as high as #285) for all books in the Kindle Store (out of over 400,000) just nudging over 500 the last couple days. 

Thank you readers!


----------



## Greg Smith (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi everyone:

I've been busy enjoying a burst of non-procrastination and I managed to finish the first draft of the sequel for _Final Price_.

Now for the real work! Lots of editing.


----------



## Greg Smith (Feb 9, 2010)

Just a quick follow up from an earlier post:

I just learned that the mass market version of _Final Price _ is now available in 3000 CVS stores across the South and California. Thank you AmazonEncore!


----------



## Greg Smith (Feb 9, 2010)

I was interviewed for the April 2011 Issue of Suspense Magazine. I even made the cover! (My name, anyway. I'm not the guy with the pickaxe!)

http://www.suspensemagazine.com/


----------



## Greg Smith (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm very excited to announce that the rights for a German language version of Final Price have been sold to Heyne, a division of Random House in Germany.

The new version should be out around the end of the year and will be titled: "Aus Der Spur" (roughly translated as "Off Track")

Thank you to AmazonEncore and Taryn Fagerness.

Click link below to see the German cover.

http://www.randomhouse.de/book/edition.jsp?edi=376060


----------



## Greg Smith (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi Everyone:

My once-Indie, now AmazonEncore thriller Final Price is back on sale for $3.99.  (Not sure for how long, I don't set the price now, it is up to the publisher.)

The story is about a serial killing car salesman and the culturally conflicted Chinese-American detective sent to stop him.

The murderous rampage throughout Wilmington Delaware is seen through the eyes of the killer and the detective.

Greg Smith


----------



## Greg Smith (Feb 9, 2010)

_Final Price_ is now on sale for $1.99 on Kindle.

Thank you Amazon Encore!


----------

